
Ask HN: Why is time gap between product announcement and delivery ever widening? - neverminder
I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s just me, but it looks like time gap between product announcement and delivery just keeps widening. For instance, Google Pixel Slate was announced 9th of October with earliest deliveries now projected at the very end of November - that&#x27;s almost 2 moths apart. I&#x27;ve ordered a performance electric scooter that was listed by multiple retailers for months now, I will still have to wait another 6-8 weeks for delivery, because it&#x27;s &quot;still in production&quot;. Has Kickstarter approach affected even largest companies in the world so much that there&#x27;s no going back?
======
thedevindevops
Hype generation

